# Heizung 230V 3000W



## Katerkarlo (1 April 2011)

Hallo erstmal und guten Morgen,
ein Kunde möchte eine 230V /3000W Heizung (hat er vorrätig) installieren.
Da die Heizung ca 13 - 14 Ampere zieht kommt das 230V "Lichtnetz" nicht in Frage.
Nun möchte er die Heizung mit einem 16A Drehstrom CEE Stecker  versorgen und halt nur ein Phase anschliessen.
Obwohl es ein kleiner Industriebetrieb ist, wird dadurch eine Phase doch ziemlich hoch belastet.
Ist da etwas gegen einzuwenden oder zu vernachlässigen?

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## M-Ott (1 April 2011)

Wo soll denn der Vorteil von einem 16A CEE Stecker mit nur einer angeschlossenen Phase gegenüber einem Schukostecker sein?


----------



## Katerkarlo (1 April 2011)

*Schuko Stecker*

.....der Schukostecker ist mit 1,5qmm verdrahtet und der CEE Stecker mit 2,5qmm.
Bei 14 Ampere schon ein Vorteil!


----------



## element. (1 April 2011)

Den Schuko könnte man schon auch mit 2,5 verdrahten, allerdings sind 14A auch bei "guten" Schukosteckdosen schon hart an der Grenze für Dauerbetrieb. In dem kleinen Industriebetrieb gibt es sicher auch Boiler, Kaffeemaschinen, Wasserkocher, Staubsauger usw die auch nur eine Phase mit zweistelligen Ampere belasten. Würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen. In der Installation kann man sich ja mal ansehen, ob diese genannten Geräte sinnvoll auf 3 Außenleiter verteilt sind.

Alternative: Blauen einphasigen CEE für die Heizung installieren, hält zumindest sicher dem Strom stand.


----------



## Katerkarlo (1 April 2011)

*Schuko*

Die Haustechnik ist fertig und da ist halt mal alles mit 1,5qmm verkabelt.
Also mit den CEE Steckern ist schon die bessere Lösung!


----------



## M-Ott (1 April 2011)

element. schrieb:


> ... Wasserkocher...


Da fällt mir ein: Es gibt mittlerweile Wasserkocher mit 3 kW (wer's nicht glaubt, einfach mal bei Braun suchen). Da steht auch kein Sicherheitshinweis über maximale Einschaltdauer oder ähnliches. Der einzige Hinweis ist, dass man gleichzeitig keine anderen Großgeräte betrieben und darauf achten soll, dass die Steckdosse mit 16A abgesichert ist.
Die Schukosteckdose ist für 16A zugelassen, auch im Dauerbetrieb. Wenn sie das nicht abkönnte, wäre sie dafür nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Katerkarlo (1 April 2011)

*M-Ott*

Also M-Ott, ........jede Vernunft spricht dagegen, dass man über eine Schukosteckdose eine Last von 14 Ampere zieht.
Stell dir nur vor das ein 1,5qmm Kabel vom Verteiler, der vielleicht 30 Meter weg ist,  an eine "Batterie" von 5 oder 6 Steckdosen geführt ist und ausser der 3000Watt Heizung nun noch andere Verbaucher an den Steckdosen hängen.
Da brauch ich, wenn die Bude abgebrannt ist, keinem Kunden zu kommen und sagen:
"Die Schukosteckdose ist für 16A zugelassen, auch im Dauerbetrieb. Wenn sie das nicht abkönnte, wäre sie dafür nicht zugelassen. 	"


----------



## M-Ott (1 April 2011)

Natürlich musst Du zusehen, dass die Steckdose nicht noch durch andere Verbraucher belastet wird, aber das muss man eigentlich immer.
Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass die Steckverbindung 16 A abkann, sie ist ja schließlich dafür zugelassen, damit sollte es mit der Steckverbindung (Schukostecker und -dose) kein Problem geben.
Wenn Du die Steckdose - wie man das ja von der Waschmaschine zuhause kennt - an eine separate Sicherung hängst, hast Du die vollen 16 A für Deine Heizung, aber dann kannst Du im Prinzip auch die vorgeschlagene Lösung mit dem einphasigen CEE-Stecker wählen.


----------



## winnman (1 April 2011)

Wenn im Bereich der zukünftigen Heizung bereits eine 5 Polige CEE Steckdose vorhanden ist, dann spricht aber auch nichts dagegen, die nur 1phasig zu verwenden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2011)

es gibt auch 1Phasige CEE Steckvorrichtungen, das wäre doch etwas.
ich finde die bei uns im Bereich schon mal öfter vor. Da kann mann sicher
sein das die Heizung nicht falsch eingesteckt wird.
http://www.elektromall.de/CEE_Steck...230V_3_pol_6h_blau_1_Stueck-70017-651534.html


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 April 2011)

Katerkarlo schrieb:


> Also M-Ott, ........jede Vernunft spricht dagegen, dass man über eine Schukosteckdose eine Last von 14 Ampere zieht.
> Stell dir nur vor das ein 1,5qmm Kabel vom Verteiler, der vielleicht 30 Meter weg ist, an eine "Batterie" von 5 oder 6 Steckdosen geführt ist und ausser der 3000Watt Heizung nun noch andere Verbaucher an den Steckdosen hängen.
> *Da brauch ich, wenn die Bude abgebrannt ist, keinem Kunden zu kommen und sagen:*
> *"Die Schukosteckdose ist für 16A zugelassen, auch im Dauerbetrieb. Wenn sie das nicht abkönnte, wäre sie dafür nicht zugelassen.     *"


 
Aber genau so ist es ...
Die beim Kunden vorhandene Installation ist nicht dein Problem - es sein denn sie isr von dir.
Wenn der Stromkreis die Belastung nicht ab kann, dann ist das die Aufgabe der Sicherung. Wenn aufgrund der Leitungslänge oder -Verlegung das Ganze bedenklich ist dann hätte es so nicht installiert oder abgesichert werden dürfen.
Dessen ungeachtet darfst du aber trotzdem erstmal grundsätzlich den Verbraucher dort anschließen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MSB (1 April 2011)

Jetzt mal dumm gesagt, die Vernunft sagt, das eine Steckdose ein Teil ist,
welches von jeden ohne besondere Kenntnisse verwendet werden kann,
also auch mit einer 3kW Heizung, die meisten Kunden würden da wohl nicht mal überlegen,
bevor der Stecker in der Steckdose ist.
Das normative Stichwort lautet "Laie".

Wenn die Installation nun also so ausgeführt ist, das es bei einer Heizung wo immerhin noch ~600W Reserve auf 16A sind,
die Bude abfackelt, dann sollte dem Installateur blitzartig die Lizenz entzogen werden,
auf jeden Fall sollte er sich gewisse Normen nochmal zu gemüte führen.

Selbst in einer wärmegedämmten Wand erlaubt die VDE noch eine Belastbarkeit von 15,5A,
bei 2 belasteten Adern, bei 30° Umgebungstemperatur.
Natürlich ohne Häufung o.ä. gerechnet.

Normativ ist es so, sobald du eine Steckdose hast, die nicht für ein konkretes/bestimmtes Betriebsmittel
errichtet wird, musst du immer von der Maximallast (also den Nennstrom der Sicherung) ausgehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2011)

Auch wenn es erlaubt ist, halte ich es für keine gute Lössung. Es sollte
über einer alternativen steckvorrichtung nachgedacht werden. Normale
Schuckosteckdosen werden schon bei 2,5 KW  recht warm, obwohl alles
Vorschriftsmäßig installiert ist. Für einen Industriellen dauereinsatz mit 
3KW sind Schuckosteckvorichtungen einfach nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## online (1 April 2011)

Katerkarlo schrieb:


> Stell dir nur vor das ein 1,5qmm Kabel vom Verteiler, der vielleicht 30 Meter weg ist, an eine "Batterie" von 5 oder 6 Steckdosen geführt ist und ausser der 3000Watt Heizung nun noch andere Verbaucher an den Steckdosen hängen."


 
Also an der Stelle hat sich der Installateur nicht an die Vorschriften gehalten. Um bei voller Belastung (16A) den Spannungsfall einzuhalten, dürfte die längste Leitung (entfernteste Steckdose) bei 1,5mm² max ca. 18m entfernt sein (Spannungsfall <3%). Bei 2,5mm² kämen 30m heraus.
Das ist so zwar nicht praxistauglich mit der Länge, aber so lernt man das in der Theorie.


----------



## winnman (1 April 2011)

warum disskutiert ihr hier um eine Schukosteckdose rum?
Der TE hat doch schon die Lösung für sein Problem mitgebracht: CEE wahrscheinlich vorhanden, . . .  Er wollte doch nur wissen ob CEE auch 1phasig betreiben werden kann = Ja


----------



## Katerkarlo (1 April 2011)

*Frage war doch*

......eigentlich wollte ich eure Meinung erfragen wegen der einseitigen Strombelastung einer Phase im Netz.
Da ihr euch mehr auf die Steckdose eingefahren habt kann ich das wohl  vernachlässigen.
An der CEE Steckdose führt für mich nichts vorbei, Installationsvorschriften für den Hauselektriker hin oder her. 
Basta!


----------



## M-Ott (1 April 2011)

Nachdem ich den Stein ja ins Rollen gebracht habe:
Ich denke es ist unproblematisch, da so etwas in Haushalten durch Laien(z.B. 3 kW Wasserkocher) auch passieren kann und deshalb damit gerechnet werden muss.


----------



## Paule (1 April 2011)

Katerkarlo schrieb:


> Nun möchte er die Heizung mit einem 16A Drehstrom CEE Stecker versorgen und halt nur ein Phase anschliessen.
> Obwohl es ein kleiner Industriebetrieb ist, wird dadurch eine Phase doch ziemlich hoch belastet.


Du kannst Dir ja mal die anderen Verbraucher so anschauen, sprich was denn so alles an den anderen Sicherungen "fest" angeschlossen ist.
Vielleicht gibt es ja schon eine Phase die weniger belastet wird als die anderen beiden.
Mir fällt das öfter beim Schaltschrankbau auf, da wird immer Drehstromartig durch verdrahtet (klar) zum Schluss geht es dann oft nicht mehr auf
und das Ende bleibt bei L1 oder L2.
Sprich L3 wird eventuell weniger belastet als die anderen beiden Phasen.


----------



## element. (1 April 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Die Schukosteckdose ist für 16A zugelassen, auch im Dauerbetrieb. Wenn sie das nicht abkönnte, wäre sie dafür nicht zugelassen.



Das funktioniert nur in der Theorie. Leider.
Einen "guten Elektriker" erkennt man daran, dass er im Sicherungskasten nicht zwei Stangen B16 einbaut, sondern C 10/13 und nur zwei oder drei 16er, wo es wirklich nötig ist. Denn nach Kennlinie kommt der B16 bei 19A Dauerlast unter Umständen nie. Und da kannst Du drauf warten, dass der Erste am Ort der Heizung auch ne Steckdose braucht, und schon hängt sie an einem Dreifachverteiler zusammen mit irgendwas anderem und so weiter.

14A über Schuko würde ich durchgehen lassen nach Temperaturprüfung (und wenn die Steckverbindung sauber bleibt, etc)


----------



## Sockenralf (1 April 2011)

Hallo,





Katerkarlo schrieb:


> Also M-Ott, ........jede Vernunft spricht dagegen, dass man über eine Schukosteckdose eine Last von 14 Ampere zieht.
> Stell dir nur vor das ein 1,5qmm Kabel vom Verteiler, der vielleicht 30 Meter weg ist, an eine "Batterie" von 5 oder 6 Steckdosen geführt ist und ausser der 3000Watt Heizung nun noch andere Verbaucher an den Steckdosen hängen.
> Da brauch ich, wenn die Bude abgebrannt ist, keinem Kunden zu kommen und sagen:
> "Die Schukosteckdose ist für 16A zugelassen, auch im Dauerbetrieb. Wenn sie das nicht abkönnte, wäre sie dafür nicht zugelassen.     "


 
Sicherlich ist das nicht schön, aber das MUSS die Installation abkönnen.
Wenn da die Bude brennt, hat´s irgendwas anderes nicht gepasst.

Hättest du genauso gefragt, wenn es um eine Waschmaschine oder einen Trockner oder sowas gegangen wäre?
Ist doch genau das Gleiche, oder?


MfG


----------

